# Custom Camo



## Kansascaller (Jan 7, 2012)

I decided to paint the Fox Pro Wildfire with custom camo look. I must say I do like the new look and it sure does give it much better look!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice job. That things looks like it's on fire.


----------



## Jim_ (Feb 6, 2012)

Looks great!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good job looks great.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's cool, don't set it down and walk away without turning it on though...you may not find it .


----------



## Kansascaller (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks guys! I was Suprised at how it turned out! At first I was a little worried I was painting my nice new caller. Then a few beers later, wallah!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Kansascaller said:


> Then a few beers later, wallah!!!


that's my problem, not enough beer. I'll work on that.







lol

The caller looks great.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

How did you get that pattern? It looks great, would look really good on a gun!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks very good!

A can of green spray paint and away you go!


----------

